# German Shepherd Tattoo



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I've got a request. I grew up around german shepherds, as my father was a well-known international german shepherd trainer, training everything from police dogs to hollywood dogs. He was also a breeder, breeding only the most beautiful pure german shepherds. I was raised around this, and for that reason I'm planning on getting a tattoo of one of these fantastic dogs. I'd like to ask you guys for some pics of shepherds so I can get some inspiration. My tattoo is going to be on my upper left back and shoulder, and will be about 6-8' wide and tall. I want it to be a headshot of a german shepherd facing slightly to the side, and either growling, barking, or with some sort of fierce look. Please post any pics you have so I can get some inspiration 

I'm looking for the dog facing at an angle sorta like this


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

i have a few pics go to my photo album and check them out i will try and get a pic of duke when the mail man comes lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:welcome:

do you have any pictures from your dads years of breeding and training GSDs?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you actually ever owned a GSD? I suggest you use a picture of your own dog and not someone elses. Why would you want some dog you've never spent a minute with on your body for the rest of your life? Just a suggestion though... take it for whatevers its worth.


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Have you actually ever owned a GSD? I suggest you use a picture of your own dog and not someone elses. Why would you want some dog you've never spent a minute with on your body for the rest of your life? Just a suggestion though... take it for whatevers its worth.


I'm going to be hand sketching the design for my tatoo, I'm just looking for inspiration  and yes, I was raised with at least 3 german shepherds in my house at all times. but currently i cant own one sadly



> do you have any pictures from your dads years of breeding and training GSDs?


not with me, they'd be at my father's house. but I can get some and post them for viewing pleasure some other time


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the portrait in your post is nice, who is that dog?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't have exactly what you are asking for...











If you like, I can go out and try to get the picture you want for inspiration, it's not hard to get J to make meanie faces. 
A good tattoo artist can draw up exactly what you want, without having an exact picture to look at, you could bring in a few different pics to show the characteristics you want. Like the dog who's head you want, and a dog with the expression you want, tell him you want dog A. with dog B.'s expression.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Only thing I have even close to what your looking for but he to sweet lol.


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> I don't have exactly what you are asking for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but I'm really into free hand drawing and wanted to be able to draw my own tattoo. i may just end up doing this though, as it'll probably be easier and im lazy  this expression is almost what im looking for though. thanks for any pics btw guys.


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> I think the portrait in your post is nice, who is that dog?


idk it's a stock photo i found online at dogsecrets101.info. it's a really nice picture though


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck with the tattoo. I would probably hold off a few months to make sure you really want this.

@ APBTLove, what kind of collar is that you have on J in that pic?


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> Good luck with the tattoo. I would probably hold off a few months to make sure you really want this.
> 
> @ APBTLove, what kind of collar is that you have on J in that pic?


I actually got the idea from my dad who almost got the same tatoo when he was younger. I've been thinking about it since I was about 16, but now that I'm 18 I can actually get a tattoo on my own, and german shepherds are a huge part of my childhood that'll never go away. I'm positive I want it  thanks for the concern tho!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

GL, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why not use a picture of one of your dad's dogs?


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Why not use a picture of one of your dad's dogs?


I may, I'm just seeing all my options. I want the perfect german shepherd to be on my body. And btw, here's a pic of my dad training a police dog a way back, just to show i'm not lying


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

frodo said:


> I may, I'm just seeing all my options. I want the perfect german shepherd to be on my body. And btw, here's a pic of my dad training a police dog a way back, just to show i'm not lying


nice.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Melly said:


> Only thing I have even close to what your looking for but he to sweet lol.


Lovin' the liver. :wub:


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

i found this sketch online










looks wonderful. Its at gingerbradypotraits. 

Something like that would look nice, I've noticed online that all the colourful ones look fake-ish...i would go for the gray scale, unless you've got a great artist.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Cluemanti said:


> Good luck with the tattoo. I would probably hold off a few months to make sure you really want this.
> 
> @ APBTLove, what kind of collar is that you have on J in that pic?


It's Stillwater... The very first collar on this page:
Stillwater Kennel Supply --

Very fair prices, hand made collars, EXTREMELY durable and long-lasting. These collars are meant to keep working bulldogs chained and safe... I fully trust this collar.


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> i found this sketch online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats really beautiful  im definitely gunna get a grayscale tattoo, color would ruin it. i want something just like this, but possibly with the ears back and the teeth showing a little bit, and a fierce look in the eyes


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

There you go! Nice and fierce! The perfect picture for your Shepherd tatt....ah, wait...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Teeth...


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2010)

I know it's been awhile, but I've been working on my tattoo. here's what I've got, what do u guys think? any tips?


----------



## blueshepherd (Sep 7, 2008)

u can try this page. theres a couple on there, The New Line in K-9 training&guards - THE CLUB


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I found this on google a while back


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Go to cafe press for inspiration. Search on German Shepherds.


----------

